# Bonavita Porcelain Immersion Coffee Dripper



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi has anyone tried one of Bonavita Porcelain Immersion Coffee Drippers yet? I've just bought one, with the thought that it would be good for my first long strong coffee of the day, and as it looks really straightforward it would be just right for my, just woken up, non functioning brain! My usual drink is espresso but first coffee of the day, needs to be long and strong with a touch of milk. So far I've tried Hario, Clever Dripper and Aeropresse but all to no avail! As they have all exceeded my brain capacity to get caffeine into my system!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have one. Always brew on top of the cup carafe, occasionally the valve can leak, otherwise it works much like the Clever, but I prefer the Bonavita for brews that use the paper filter only (I also use a Swissgold with the Clever).

Try 65-70g/l, fine grind, my best results have been with longer steeps (not "first coffee of the day" friendly), you might want to go a littler higher on brew ratio for short steeps if you want "strong" coffee.

I would say though, given the brewers you have already tried, there may be something in your method that's an issue, the Bonavita doesn't do anything magically that the others can't get close to, so perhaps tell us what you have tried in terms of recipe.

I also use the Bonavita for drip brewing when I want a quick cup, using a U-brew drip stand & 2 sets of scales (one under the brew stand, the other under the cup), sounds a bit faffy but after a couple of dialling in brews it's pretty consistent as you can hold the grounds & brew water together during the bloom (valve shut) and turn off the flow when you get the desired brew weight. I start out with my expected beverage weight, then add 3x the dose weight to get my total brew water, so:

E.g. 200g in the cup + (13g dose x3) = 239g brew water. I keep the water in & beverage out the same, but increase/decrease dose to steer extraction & flavour balance.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I use mine on a daily basis and wouldn't be without it.

My preference is to use it in a very simple manner for long (circa 20min) immersions where it really excels over anything else i've tried. I don't use it for pourover. For short brews i use the Behmor Brazen.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

The plastic lever that works the open/close valve mechanism snapped this morning after 2 and a half years of constant usage.

The US Bonavita site clearly shows a replacement is available for $11, so I've made an enquiry to see if UK customers can get it. Would seem a terrible waste otherwise as the brewer is clearly designed to have this part replaced.

It's still my favourite brewer. Hope the customer service is decent.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Got a reply from Bonavita in US saying that they will send me a replacement part free gratis.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

that's pretty cool, gotta love good service


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Replacement lever (pack of 2) arrived from US in large box relative to size of lever (had to hunt amongst all the padding to find the part)









Says on customs label that the value of the lever is $5 but postage $48! Sent for free on a product out of warranty.

Crazy, but thanks Bonavita! Top service.

Now fitted and ready to go.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

So, nice to hear that someone knows how to give decent service!


----------

